# un fiore schiacciato dall'afa



## zipp404

Buondì a tutti,

Contesto:  Costretta sotto ricatto da un ufficiale fascista a fare sesso con lui Adriana si recca subito a una chiesa per confessarsi.  Il frate le domanda che cosa avesse da dire e Adriana senza omettere nulla gli racconta tutto.

“ ..... provavo via via che parlavo un dolce sollievo e una avidità consolante di dir di più e dir tutto.  Mi sembrava di alleggerirmi e di risollevarmi sempre più dalla pesante angoscia che sin allora mi aveva oppresso, come *un fiore schiacciato dall’alfa *che riceva finalmente le prime gocce di pioggia.” [Moravia _La Romana_ 1947]

Le mie domande riguardano l'uso di *schiacciato *in questo particolare contesto, vale a dire

(*1*) se la scelta di *schiacciato*, detto di un fiore nell senso di _appassito _o _inaridito_ sia comune o sia invece insolita, esagerata o anche iperbolica nel parlato comune.

(*2*) se forse la scelta di *schiacciato* in questo particolare contesto si deva più ad una necessita stilistica che mira a creare un rispecchiamento, un’analogia mataforica tra il senso di oppressione/sofocamento/angoscia di Adriana e i sensi di 'opprimere' e di 'compresso' del v. schiacciare del part. pass. schiacciato.

(*3*) Voi come parafrasereste *schiacciato *nell’espressione _un fiore schiacciato dall’afa_?   Io lo renderei: un fiore _appassito _o _inaridito _dall’afa ma questi *non *sono sensi del verbo _schiacciare._

_*Grazie*!_


----------



## lorenzos

Forse oppresso, o fiaccato...


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, zipp. Il primo participio che mi viene in mente per rendere più o meno lo stesso concetto è _prostrato_.


----------



## zipp404

Grazie, lorenzos.  'Oppresso' o 'fiacato', detto di un fiore, è comune nel parlato?

Grazie, Necsus.

La scelta di 'schiacciato' detto  di un fiore sembra insolita.

 Pare che sia una scelta stilistica allo scopo di creare un rispecchiamento, un'analogia tra il senso di oppressione di Adriana e un senso figurato del verbo schiacciare che non figura nei vocabolari tranne quello di _opprimere _in frasi quali 'i_l padre l'ha schiacciato fin da piccolo col peso della sua personalità; 'avrebbe voluto ... liberarsi subito da quell'incubo che lo schiacciava' _(Deledda).

Che ne pensate?


----------



## Necsus

È molto probabile, zipp, anche se la conferma nessuno potrà darcela. Per questo ti suggerivo in alternativa _prostrato _(Treccani):
*a*. Stendere a terra, abbattere, atterrare, o annientare completamente (anche uccidendo).
*b*. fig. Indebolire, fiaccare, privare totalmente dell’energia fisica o psichica.


----------



## lorenzos

Un fiore prostrato mi dà l'idea di un fiore non più eretto, col gambo che non lo regge più.
Nel parlato, un fiore non è mai né schiacciato (a meno che uno non lo calpesti, o lo batta nel mortaio) e l'afa opprime e fiacca anche i cristiani.


----------



## zipp404

Lorenzos, Necsus, grazie delle parafrasi e delle spiegazioni.


----------



## Sempervirens

Salve a tutti! È difficile rivedere e provare con sostituzioni le parole, gli aggettivi di un'opera di uno scrittore del talento di Moravia. La sua decisione è unica e tale rimarrà. Sostituire l'aggettivo schiacciato, dal verbo schiacciare, con altri che possono fungere da sinonimi è tentativo che non si può fare con facilità e disinvoltura. 

Forse con troppa faciloneria, lo ammetto, mi verrebbe di operare sulla sostituzione con un altro participio di verbo consimile, calpestato, anche se devo ammettere che l'afa "non calpesta", quindi sostituirei anche il nome d'agente. Calpestato dalla "_materialità maschile"_.

S.V


----------



## zipp404

Sempervirens said:


> Salve a tutti! È difficile rivedere e provare con sostituzioni le parole, gli aggettivi di un'opera di uno scrittore del talento di Moravia. La sua decisione è unica e tale rimarrà. Sostituire l'aggettivo schiacciato, dal verbo schiacciare, con altri che possono fungere da sinonimi è tentativo che non si può fare con facilità e disinvoltura.
> 
> Forse con troppa faciloneria, lo ammetto, mi verrebbe di operare sulla sostituzione con un altro participio di verbo consimile, calpestato, anche se devo ammettere che l'afa "non calpesta", quindi sostituirei anche il nome d'agente. Calpestato dalla "_materialità maschile"_.
> 
> S.V




Lo scopo della parafrasi non è affatto quello di rivedere o di sostituire le scelte stilistiche di uno scrittore del talento di Moravia o di nessun altro scrittore (Scerbanenco, Eco, Buzzati, ecc.) o scrittrice (Morante, Ginzburg, ecc.). 

 Lo scopo della parafrasi è più propriamente (specialmente per un non madre lingua che sta imparando la lingua italiana da autodidatta) quello di avviccinarsi, di inserirsi, di meglio capire il significato sia proprio o figurato di una parola il cui senso all’inizio, anche dopo averne studiato ed esaminato tutti i suoi significati, risulta elusivo ed inafferabile.

La parafrasi è, per così dire, un ponte transitorio, non una sostituzione.  É uno strumento didattico utile.  É un metodo euristico che mi permette di avvicinarmi, di svelare, scoprire, capire il senso di una parola, di una particolare scelta stilistica da parte di uno scrittore, di una scrittrice.

Certo si capisce che l’afa non schiaccia i fiori nel senso di calpestarli.  

 Ragione in più per cui cercare una parafrasi di ‘schiacciato’ che non si allontani troppo dal senso fondamentale del verbo schiacciare e che abbia pure un rapporto logico con gli possibili effeti dell’afa sui fiori, e soprattutto che rispecchi l’analogia nel contesto cittato tra il senso di oppresione di Adriana e lo stato di quel fiore metaforico di Moravia.

Non c’è affatto niente di faciloneria in un tale tentativo euristico.  Anzi al contrario:  è prova di sforzo, di riflessione, di ponderatezza.

.

.


----------



## Sempervirens

Zipp404, la proposta, la mia proposta, ovvero _"un fiore calpestato dalla materialità maschile_" ti convince?

Vi si ritrova la delicatezza femminile violata, -il fiore- (o altre definizioni sulle quali per il momento possiamo sorvolare), e le  intenzioni materialmente sessuali del maschio (anche qui possiamo sorvolare sulle molteplici definizioni che potremmo fare, ponderare,ecc).

No perché alla fine era questo lo scopo mio: darti una dritta per varcare "quel  ponte transitorio".

Zipp404, se mi posso permettere  di dirtelo, i tuoi scritti mi  fanno buona impressione e fanno trasparire una buona penna. Mi sembra che tu abbia buone conoscenze del lessico dell'italiano. Quasi mi chiedo se effettivamente tu abbia bisogno  di quell'aiuto di cui vai  chiedendo e di cui, nelle mie irremovibili convinzioni sulle tue discrete capacità espressive,  non mi riesce di vederne la ragione avvalorante.

Forse con un ennesimo sforzo puoi riuscire con successo con le sole tue forze. Anzi ne sono più che convinto. Anche se in antitesi con quanto appena scrittoti poche righe sopra.

S.V


----------



## dragonseven

zipp404 said:


> [...] Certo si capisce che l’afa non schiaccia i fiori nel senso di calpestarli.
> 
> Ragione in più per cui cercare una parafrasi di ‘schiacciato’ che non si allontani troppo dai senso del verbo schiacciare e che abbia pure un rapporto logico con gli possibili effeti dell’afa sui fiori, e soprattutto che rispecchi l’analogia nel contesto citato tra il senso di oppressione di Adriana e lo stato di quel fiore metaforico di Moravia. [...]


 Ciao Zipp! 
Cosa c'è che non ti convince nella parafrasi con 'compresso' (anche QUI)?





			
				Vocabolario in Treccani said:
			
		

> *schiacciato* agg. [part. pass. di _schiacciare_]. –
> *1. *[...] in botanica, detto di organo vegetale (fusto, ecc.), è sinon. di _compresso_.


Parafrasando: "... che sin allora mi aveva oppresso, come un fiore *compresso* dall’afa che riceva finalmente le prime gocce di pioggia.", può darsi che la scelta sia ricaduta su _schiacciato_ e non su _compresso_ per evitare la possibilità che qualcuno potesse ravvisare della cacofonia data con _oppresso._


----------



## zipp404

Grazie, Sempervirens.   'Un fiore calpestato dalla materialità maschile' è una parafrasi esplicativa bellissima.  L'inafferrabilità del senso di 'schiacciato' nel contesto proveniva dall'idea forse troppo prosaica e probabilmente erronea da parte mia che l'afa non schiaccia o comprime i fiori ma invece li appassice o li inaridisce, eppure l'analogia di Moravia (fra l'oppressione, la coerzione sessuale, inflitta ad Adriana e il fiore 'schiacciato') sembra richiedere il senso di _calpestare _contenuto nella tua parafrasi la quale risolve un enigma ma poi come armonizzarla con quelle 'gocce di pioggia'....  Per questo non mi veniva un'altra idea che 'un fiore appassito' che non è un senso di _schiacciare_.  Cercavo semplicemente di capire il senso e il perché.

Grazie, Dragonseven.  Adesso è più chiaro, sì è probabile, come dici tu, che la scelta sia ricaduta su _schiacciato _e non su _compreso _per evitare una cacofonia con 'oppressso'.

Grazie per l'aiuto.

.


----------



## stella_maris_74

Bisognerebbe notare che la scelta di "schiacciato" potrebbe dipendere semplicemente dal carattere intrinseco dell'afa, che il Treccani così definisce:


> *1.* *a*.  Sensazione  di temperatura superiore determinata dall’alto tasso di  umidità dell’aria, che non permette la perdita di calore (anche in  presenza di temperature non elevatissime, per es. 30°C con il 70% di  umidità); anche, *aria caldo-umida greve, opprimente.* *b.* Nel linguaggio com., caldo intenso: _senti che afa!_



L'afa è per sua natura "greve e opprimente", ed è logico quindi che chi si trova a patirla si sente oppresso, schiacciato. Qui Moravia usa il fiore come elemento di una similitudine: il fiore simboleggia la donna e l'afa il peso che la opprime. E' chiaro che non possiamo sapere di preciso perché Moravia abbia scelto proprio "schiacciato" anziché _oppresso_, _compresso _e così via. Certamente non "inaridito", dato che l'afa è aria calda sì ma carica di umidità.
La mia ipotesi è che "schiacciato" sia un termine più forte comunicativamente, più efficace nell'evocare l'immagine di un fiore fragile e delicato e di un peso troppo greve e brutale per lui, così come Adriana è annichilita dal peso della brutale violenza subìta.

Non tutto si può risolvere in punta di vocabolario, parafrasi, sinonimi e contrari: alle volte (come in questo caso) è una mera questione di sensibilità e capacità immaginativa e descrittiva sia dello scrittore che del lettore.


----------



## zipp404

_Ciao, Stella. _* Grazie *per il chiarimento. Adesso tutti gli elementi e il rapporto semantico fra di loro sono davvero chiarissimi !


----------



## lorenzos

Con tutto il rispetto per Moravia, che io non ho, mi pare che *un fiore schiacciato dall’afa* sia proprio brutto (non il fiore, ma la frase [e allora brutta?])
Poi, mi pare che "le prime gocce di pioggia" alleggeriscono e risollevano un fiore dalla siccità e non dall'*aria caldo-umida greve*.


> può darsi che la scelta sia ricaduta su _schiacciato_ e non su _compresso_ per evitare la possibilità che qualcuno [qualcuno?] potesse ravvisare della cacofonia data con _oppresso._


Concordo con drago, anche se pure il *fiore oppresso dall'afa* non mi pare il massimo.


----------



## stella_maris_74

Sì, ecco, però noi non è che stiamo qui a dare lezioni di scrittura in prosa a Moravia, che mi pare quanto meno ambizioso. Né ci competono giudizi sull'"estetica" della frase, che in quanto del tutto soggettivi sono anche assolutamente irrilevanti.

Tra l'altro, per chi fosse interessato qui c'è una bella analisi del libro che parla anche della particolare espressività linguistica che Moravia attribuisce alla protagonista, una giovane popolana che narra in prima persona la propria storia con un linguaggio fin troppo forbito per la sua umile estrazione.

Detto ciò, penso che tutti noi abbiamo provato la sensazione vivificante di una bella pioggia estiva che spazza via la cappa opprimente dell'afa.


----------



## lorenzos

> una bella pioggia estiva che spazza via la cappa opprimente dell'afa


Opprimente, appunto, non schiacciante.
Se lo ha scritto Moravia deve per forza andare bene, o non è legittimo chiedersi


> (*1*) se la scelta di *schiacciato*, detto di un fiore nell senso di _appassito _o _inaridito_ sia comune o sia invece insolita, esagerata o anche iperbolica nel parlato comune.


e rispondere?


----------



## stella_maris_74

Sì ma "bello" e "brutto" sono categorie di giudizio molto differenti da "insolita, esagerata o anche iperbolica nel parlato comune". 
Tra l'altro persino nel giudicare queste ultime bisognerebbe tener conto del fatto che il romanzo è stato scritto negli anni Quaranta ed è ambientato nei Trenta.
In 70-80 anni il linguaggio si evolve e "il parlato comune" di oggi è certamente molto diverso dal "parlato comune" di allora. Ciò che può sembrare "insolito, esagerato, iperbolico" a noi oggi poteva benissimo non esserlo a quell'epoca, o comunque non esserlo in bocca a _quella _protagonista e in _quel _contesto specifico.

Moravia, attraverso la sua protagonista, evoca un'immagine e lo fa efficacemente dal punto di vista narrativo ed emotivo. Non è certo tenuto a essere _meteorologicamente _accurato


----------



## zipp404

stella_maris_74 said:


> [....]   Qui Moravia usa il fiore come elemento di una similitudine: il fiore simboleggia la donna e l'afa il peso che la opprime [...]    La mia ipotesi è che "schiacciato" sia un termine più forte comunicativamente, più efficace nell'evocare l'immagine di un fiore fragile e delicato e di un peso troppo greve e brutale per lui, così come Adriana è annichilita dal peso della brutale violenza subìta. [...]


----------



## dragonseven

lorenzos said:


> Opprimente, appunto, non schiacciante.
> Se lo ha scritto Moravia deve per forza andare bene, o non è legittimo chiedersi
> 
> 
> 
> *(1) *se la scelta di *schiacciato*, detto di un fiore nel senso di _appassito o inaridito sia comune o sia invece insolita, esagerata o anche iperbolica nel parlato comune._
> 
> 
> 
> e rispondere?
Click to expand...

 Ciao Lorenzos! 
Premetto che mi trovo molto in sintonia con quanto ti espone Stella nei suoi post. 
Sei liberissimo nel valutare la similitudine come meglio credi ed è super legittimo che Zipp si ponga certe domande. 
Le risposte ci sono state e anche se non esplicite penso che Zipp le abbia intuite dato che non le ha riproposte. 
Però lo fai tu e allora ti espongo come la penso nello specifico: non è comune, non è insolita, non è esagerata e neanche iperbolica; la trovo appropriata, comprensibile, comunicativa. Naturalmente non nel senso di "appassito" o "inaridito", ma nel senso di "compresso" che, a differenza di "oppresso", è riferibile a cose che non hanno proprie emozioni o sentimenti, che non hanno scelta di movimento, come ad esempio un fiore, un vegetale.


----------



## lorenzos

@dragonserven


> non è comune, non è insolita


??
@zip404


> Grazie, Dragonseven.  Adesso è più chiaro, sì è probabile, come dici tu, che la scelta sia ricaduta su _schiacciato _e non su _compreso _per evitare una cacofonia con 'oppressso'.


ma poi citi Stella


> La mia ipotesi è che "schiacciato" sia un termine più forte  comunicativamente, più efficace nell'evocare l'immagine di un fiore  fragile e delicato e di un peso troppo greve e brutale per lui, così come Adriana è annichilita dal peso della brutale violenza subìta. [...]


----------

